# WANTED: Holyman Express/Rapide/Diamant pics



## seacat (Apr 23, 2008)

Anyone know of any close up pics of the Holyman Express/Rapide/Diamant or Condor 11/12 showing the the holyman logo on the forward MES door.

The logo can be seen in this ferry-site.dk image.....

http://www.ferry-site.dk/picture/ferry/9106091a.jpg

I've googled it to death and can only find lo-res images

Regards

Phil


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Phil,

Images which may be of help at http://www.doverferryphotos.co.uk/pastandpresent/rapide.htm 
http://www.ibiblio.org/maritime/photolibrary/displayimage.php?album=143&pid=434

Dennis.


----------

